# Floats floats floats



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello all, ive been using different floats lately and have been wondering which ones everyone else uses. Raven floats. blackbirds. home made floats. theres a bunch. i prefer the blackbirds but what do you all like to use?


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Drennan, Blackbirds, Raven & Sheffields for fixed floats. I like Thill for adjustable slip floats and if I'm in a pinch, I'll always have a handful of those styrofoam egg foats in my vest. Those cast well in windy conditions!

Floats are the one thing I don't make myself for steelheading.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

I just got into Steelies and bought some Thill floats.....but whats the best for casting really light jigs....or fly type of lures with a spinning set up?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have caught the most on those black and orange styrophoam ones but I just bought some drennan floats and they are by far the best I have ever used...but hard to see when they get far. other than that you can basically see everything the jig is doing on the bottom


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

sheffield & raven here


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Ive found that sheffield floats have remade there floats, three peice glued together and in cold, cold weather, the top pops off when, fisherman419 went through 4 of them one day last winter!!!!!! LOL
Blackbird is the same design, but better built IMO.
My main floats I use are Drennan Loafers, there a softer plastic and well made for the money, 2 bucks at erie outfitters.......


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I use custom floats.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Wish I new that I just bought some Sheffields the other day....4 packs! I might return them and get some other kind.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

xxpinballxx said:


> Wish I new that I just bought some Sheffields the other day....4 packs! I might return them and get some other kind.


Now, that was just IMO, that doesnt mean dont buy them, alot of guys like them, thats just what I found wrong with them for me!!!!!, but I like the way they will hold more weight in faster water, so I spent alittle more and got the blackbird brand.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Fish On Floats, Ravens and Drennans for the most part. The edge goes to Fish On Floats because Joe is a good friend and an awesome float maker. He makes high quality bomb-proof floats to order.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with Goby! Joe makes some awesome floats!


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Well I'll give them a go and if I find this winter they crack or come apart I'll know for next time! LOL.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


> I agree with Goby! Joe makes some awesome floats!


100% agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Different floats for different situations. 

For running singles - I like these in low and clear water for subtle presentations.









Everything else Raven.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

steelheadBob said:


> Now, that was just IMO, that doesnt mean dont buy them, alot of guys like them, thats just what I found wrong with them for me!!!!!, but I like the way they will hold more weight in faster water, so I spent alittle more and got the blackbird brand.


Hahah Yep, its true! those Sheffields will pop apart the first rock you hit on a cold morning. They suck big time. Get some "Fish on" floats from Joe and use a good mainline so your not to loose them on a snag. I too can vouch that they are awesome floats. If you have good eyes pick up a few sizes of drennen loafers for backup. I prefer the 5.5g for most conditions and the 8g size for quicker running water when yo need to weight up to get your bait to the bottom.

See ya on the river!

Ray:G


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

styrofoam with the weights that that line slips through. They cost 50 cents and guys catch lots of fish with them.


----------



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ive never used any handmade wood floats to be honest. blackbirds and drennan loafers are my to go float with various weight around 5g....what makes custom wood floats so killer?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Custom floats are more tailored to the angler who is using it. Some guys like a paticular color they can see better. Some like high antennas, some like low antennas, some like piker style, avon style, loafer style, etc...

A custom float can be made to incorporate and combine some of the features you like from each of the styles. 

Is a custom float better or worse? Well that is in the eyes of the beholder. If you use a custom float made to spec for another angler, you might not neccissaraly see the benefit, but the angler who asked for the specific features of that float will appreciate it.

-KSU


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I had two sheffeild 8g. go on me....one completely split the other started taking on water,I had no problems with the 4g. what is it? any help is appreciated!! thanks


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Sometimes those plastic floats develop a crack. The plastic walls are somewhat thin, which is how they can make them so small but carry alot of weight. When they crack, they will take on water and not work well anymore. I have seen this happen more during cold weather. The cold weather makes the plastic that much more brittle.

-KSU


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd say the smaller, more compact plastic float is probably more durable and less likely to break. The more you get into the float fishing, you're going to experiment with various styles and types of floats. I have found the balsas to be the most durable...that being said, I prefer to use the Ravens; they make a float for just about every water condition available. For me, they are the best production float on the market today.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I noticed the same thing. It seems the smaller plastic floats were more durable with a thicker outer plastic shell. The larger ones seems to have the thin side walls.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ok I see thanks also Im on the raven site and there is a discription type thing under each float,is this for the water?,and do each shape and style come in different grams? thanks so much help,this and shotting are the 2 things I just need to "clean up" in thanks!


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Those Sheffield floats are nice, but the top piece that connects to the clear piece does sometimes take on water out of the wrapper. I usually take it off and put a little glue on the edge and it works out great


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

one more thing,I may need to get some new mainline....any suggestions?,do you guys just use the silicone tubing to set your float? thanks guys!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

IMO, the best bobber you can use out there is one of these bad boys.... There hard to find, but they have sweet flow, holds alot of shot and you can also use them to hang on the christmas tree..... LOL


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The mainlines I have had experiences with are Siglon F, Raven Float Line, Cortland Endurance and Sufix Siege. All of which have been pretty good. Been experimenting with the Sufix as of late....I really like it...12# mainline which allows me a wider range of leader sizes depending on conditions...the ONLY drawback to the heavier line, is casting...IMO 10# is the perfect size mainline for steel and I'm sure many would disagree. I'm not there to play those fish for an hour, especially a big one. The quicker I get it up to the bank, the better.
Heres a carp I got on the river last week on the 12# Siege. It got all tangled in logs and everything and held up perfectly! 31" estimated 14 or 15lbs.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is a link to an Everything About Floats Article.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/blog.php?b=453


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Excellent tutorial Flash


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks coot!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks a ton awesome!


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

Very informative thread. I am going to be heading to gander mountain tonight to get some steelhead gear. I looked at their floats online and only saw thil floats. Do they carry drennan, raven, or blackbird floats? Any advice or knowledge would be great thanks. I also was wondering what gram weight would be a good all around float for mostly jigs. I see that some come in 2,4,6,9 gram. Thanks


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I have not seen the Gander down in Canton carry any raven floats. I have seen Drennan and Blackbirds though at times. Different stores may have more of a selection closer to steelhead alley.

6 gram floats should be a good all around float. 

-KSU


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

KSUFLASH said:


> I have not seen the Gander down in Canton carry any raven floats. I have seen Drennan and Blackbirds though at times. Different stores may have more of a selection closer to steelhead alley.
> 
> 6 gram floats should be a good all around float.
> 
> -KSU


Thanks. I was leaning towards to 6 or 9 gram. I will be going to the gander in twinsburg.


----------

